
Show HN: Fight link rot by archiving all the sites you visit - nikisweeting
https://github.com/pirate/ArchiveBox
======
nikisweeting
Previously known as Bookmark Archiver, it's now been renamed to
[https://ArchiveBox.io](https://ArchiveBox.io) with better documentation and a
2019 roadmap!

